# Shark Pro Dust collection



## stephenb79 (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone out there have an ingenious way for dust collection on this machine? I did make one and it worked extremely well with a shop vac. That is untill I crashed it into one of my clamps and broke the main mount. I am scratching my brain designing this. My current one mounts just under the router plate on the z axis and moves with the router. I'm thinking of mounting one under the whole assembly that stays at one height but is adjustable with mat'l thickness. I may have to mount it directly to the plastic but don't really want to. Help!


----------



## Al Smith (Jul 9, 2010)

stephenb79 said:


> Does anyone out there have an ingenious way for dust collection on this machine? I did make one and it worked extremely well with a shop vac. That is untill I crashed it into one of my clamps and broke the main mount. I am scratching my brain designing this. My current one mounts just under the router plate on the z axis and moves with the router. I'm thinking of mounting one under the whole assembly that stays at one height but is adjustable with mat'l thickness. I may have to mount it directly to the plastic but don't really want to. Help!


I dont know how much room you have but I enclosed my Shark Pro completely, 3 sides with plexiglass and the back with 7/16 plywood. Put a 4 inch hole at the rear top and a 4 inch hole at opposite end on the shelf the machnine sits on, hooked a small dust collector from Harbor Freight to it and it takes out 90 percent of the dust, what is left I can vacuum out when I open it. the whole front piece swings down on a hinge, 1/2 of the top lifts off and if needed the whole thing will tip to the rear if I need the access. I believe it runs cooler and is very quiet. (Got the idea from a member of the Vectric Forum) I'd post a photo but I understand I'm too new for that.
I sincerely hope this doesnt sound like I'm bragging as I did not mean it to soound that way.
Allen


----------



## galerdude (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Al, 
I like the enclosement idea. Will probably bug you for a photo later if thats OK?


----------



## Al Smith (Jul 9, 2010)

galerdude said:


> Hi Al,
> I like the enclosement idea. Will probably bug you for a photo later if thats OK?


No problem at all

Al


----------

